# Wie deinstalliere ich KDE 3.5.10 sauber?

## Farnelius

Salvete!

Wie kann ich den mein altes KDE sauber deinstallieren? Ich bin auf xfce umgestiegen, und wollte die Altlasten loswerden.

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## astaecker

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KDE4/Deinstallation (nicht nur für KDE4)

----------

## Max Steel

emerge -aC kde-meta

Aus der /var/lib/portage/world alle kde-Paket einträge rauslöschen die du nicht mehr brauchst und dann:

emerge --depclean -a

edith:

Arlsair war schneller.

----------

